# VST refratometer



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

With all the talk about TDS etc, it has me wondering what it's all about.

Just found this, hope it explains to others who also didn't have a clue.

http://www.baristahustle.com/vstwtf-part-1/


----------

